# Well Known sayings - just said differently!



## David H (Oct 5, 2011)

*1.* A receptical of Kirsh is merely being

*2.* A thunder precursor occurs not on the double

*3.* imbibing the boule guarantees not survival

*4.*  An afterlife place is the instigator of joviality

*5.* A bad attitude detests solitude

*6.* The elm et al sprouts nichts gelt

*7.* Requisite produces a maternal solution

*8.* until a meeting with june has occured don't partake in fisticuffs

*9.* paying homage on the double is not achieveable with their lordships

*10.* Twice the reluctancy to meet occurs after a single nip

*11.* If you pontificate then adhere.

*12.* a delay in actions causes the removal of seconds


----------



## margie (Oct 5, 2011)

2 - Lightning never strikes twice  (which isn't true)
7 - Needs - must
11 - Practice what you preach.


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2011)

margie said:


> 2 - Lightning never strikes twice  (which isn't true)
> 7 - Needs - must
> 11 - Practice what you preach.



2. is correct

7. in a similar type of vein, but not the proverb.

11. correct


----------



## margie (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll have to have another think about 7. but 10 has just come to me

10. Once bitten twice shy

ah 

7. Necessity is the mother of invention (came to me in a flash of inspiration).


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2011)

margie said:


> I'll have to have another think about 7. but 10 has just come to me
> 
> 10. Once bitten twice shy
> 
> ...



Well done, I'll need to be more obscure next time.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 5, 2011)

8 Don't cast a clout 'till May is out.

Isn't mother linked with maternal and father with paternal?!?


----------



## vince13 (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Life is just a bowl of cherries ?


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2011)

Copepod said:


> 8 Don't cast a clout 'till May is out.
> 
> Isn't mother linked with maternal and father with paternal?!?



Yes 8. is correct and well spotted on the p's and m's. (now corrected)


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2011)

vince13 said:


> 1. Life is just a bowl of cherries ?



Yes, Yes - so they say.

This isn't going to last the night !!


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2011)

Still have these ones to figure out ?

*3.* *imbibing the boule guarantees not survival*

*4.* *An afterlife place is the instigator of joviality*

*5.* *Solved*

*6.* *Solved*

*9.* *paying homage on the double is not achieveable with their lordships*

*12.* *a delay in actions causes the removal of seconds*


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 6, 2011)

*6.* *The elm et al sprouts nichts gelt*


Money doesn't grow on trees


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2011)

5. Misery loves company,


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> *6.* *The elm et al sprouts nichts gelt*
> 
> 
> Money doesn't grow on trees




Correct and right, well done.


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> 5. Misery loves company,



Yes, yes, yes, well spotted.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 6, 2011)

12. more haste less speed


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> 12. more haste less speed



'fraid not, the clue is quite cryptic.


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 7, 2011)

12. Procrastination is the thief of time. XXXXX


----------



## ypauly (Oct 7, 2011)

7 = Need is the mother of invention


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> 12. Procrastination is the thief of time. XXXXX



Well spotted, yes that the proverb.


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

ypauly said:


> 7 = Need is the mother of invention



Guessed already, necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 7, 2011)

David H said:


> Guessed already




I need my eyes adjusted lol


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

Just these to get.

*3. imbibing the boule guarantees not survival* 

*Slight correction on above:* *Consuming the boule guarantees not survival* 
Imbibing refers to drink.


*4.* *An afterlife place is the instigator of joviality*

*9. paying homage on the double is not achievable with their lordships*


----------



## ypauly (Oct 7, 2011)

Would that be, an apple a day keeps the doctor away?


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Would that be, an apple a day keeps the doctor away?



Nope sorry!

Google: Boule !


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm, re 4. Are we talking the Happy Hunting Grounds or Valhalla here?


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, re 4. Are we talking the Happy Hunting Grounds or Valhalla here?



Yes, Fred Astaire was there when he was dancing cheek to cheek!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 7, 2011)

David H said:


> Nope sorry!
> 
> Google: Boule !



hmmm



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The term Boule may refer to:
> Look up boule in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.
> ...



nope - still no idea!


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

*CLUES:*


*3.* *Consuming the boule guarantees not survival*

*Boule = Bread*
_____________________________

*4. An afterlife place is the instigator of joviality*

*Afterlife place = heaven
Jovial = happy*
______________________________

*9. paying homage on the double is not achievable with their lordships*

*Homage = Allegiance or service

My Lord and M.....*


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

3. Man cannot live by bread alone


----------



## David H (Oct 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> 3. Man cannot live by bread alone




Yes, Yes, Yes


----------



## David H (Oct 8, 2011)

*Putting it to bed*


*4. An afterlife place is the instigator of joviality

Afterlife place = heaven
Jovial = happy

ANS: Happiness is made in Heaven - often quoted as Marriages are made in heaven.

______________________________

9. paying homage on the double is not achievable with their lordships

Homage = Allegiance or service

My Lord and M..... 

ANS: A man cannot serve two masters
*

You will have to deal with your Quiz Hypo's  

Maybe Steph can give you your weekly fix.


----------

